

UBS' Diamond Smuggling Scandal - prakash
http://www.portfolio.com/news-markets/international-news/portfolio/2008/09/18/UBS-Diamond-Smuggling-Scandal

======
tlrobinson
Why in the world wouldn't you just keep them in your pocket? Diamonds aren't
metallic... they're not going to set off the metal detector.

~~~
prakash
Quite a few airports, ask people to empty their pockets and pat you down as
part of the security check.

~~~
mhb
Is that really very common? Seems like a resourceful guy like him could figure
out which airports don't do that.

~~~
RobGR
I think they change practices like that on a semi-random basis so that people
can't make those predictions.

